# Windows not working - Passat 2008 B6 Wagon



## Juddda (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi there, first time poster under the wrong circumstances 

I bought my wife a 2008 Passat 2.0 TDi 125kw Wagon a couple of months ago, very happy with it until now.

We went on holidays for 3 weeks, and I disconnected the battery in the Passat as well as the bike and other car as always when on extended holidays.

I connected the battery in the Passat this morning, all went well until we rolled down the electric windows, they would not roll back up.

I called VW Roadside Assistance, they managed to get the front windows working again but no luck with the rear windows.

I scanned with VCDS as below, any advise would be very much appreciated:

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Saturday,04,December,2010,16:30:30:46253
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.1 (x64)
Data version: 20100831


Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 53 56 62 69 72 76


VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ8E103671 Mileage: 33330km/20710miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: Malfunction 0010
69-Trailer -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: Malfunction 0010
76-Park Assist -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 03G 906 018 AS HW: 03G 906 018 AS
Component: R4 2.0l PPD1.2 G 9581 
Revision: --H42--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0000078
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 76E9136878B5

No fault code found.
Readiness: N/A

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 044 L HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 081 1402 
Revision: 04608010 Serial number: 00000709200433
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 44551 111 44551
VCID: 1E392BC8B0C5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 D HW: 3C0 614 109 D
Component: J104 C4 440 V2 0003 
Revision: --020--- Serial number: 00000776367427
Coding: 0003357
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 1F4716CCB7CF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3C0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 044 CB HW: 3C0 907 044 CB
Component: ClimatronicPQ46 122 0707 
Revision: 00122021 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 63CF5A3CDB27

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AJ HW: 3C0 937 049 AJ
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 01000007681485
Coding: E0888F0700041A00470A00000F000000000859435C000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 05124 000 00000
VCID: 71E3207411DB

Part No: 3C2 955 119 B
Component: Wischer 190907 022 0601 
Coding: 00046997
Shop #: WSC 05124 

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AF
Component: RLS 181007 046 0204 
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 05124 

1 Fault Found:
01800 - Light Switch (E1) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 75
Mileage: 33337 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.12.04
Time: 00:05:00

Freeze Frame:
OFF 
Voltage: 12.30 V
OFF 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 N HW: 3C0 909 605 N
Component: 1J AIRBAG VW8R 032 2522 
Revision: 13032000 Serial number: 003B2PMWQDZ/ 
Coding: 0012618
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3163E074D15B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 AC HW: 3C0 953 549 AC
Component: J0527 0020 
Revision: 00026000 Serial number: 3C9953507AR 
Coding: 0001112
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 6DDB3C040DE3

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 920 871 E HW: 3C0 920 871 E
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 1216 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0007105
Shop #: WSC 20059 959 88136
VCID: 26490328E895

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 E HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H10 0080 
Revision: H10 Serial number: 1200P07A220B5B
Coding: FD807F4E0002022003
Shop #: WSC 20059 959 88136
VCID: 234F1A3C9BA7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 R HW: 3C0 959 433 R
Component: IMMO 042 0383 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 3973D854092B

Part No: 3C0 905 861 G
Component: ELV 027 0380
3C0905861G ELV 027 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 P HW: 1K0 959 793 L
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1132 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000053479019
Coding: 0000693
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3B7FC25C0317

1 Fault Found:
00932 - Electric Window Motor; Drivers Side (V147) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100101
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 35
Mileage: 33337 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.12.04
Time: 00:11:06


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K2 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.135 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 3669D3683835

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 R HW: 3C0 959 433 R
Component: KSG PQ46 ELV 042 0472 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 1891020051030E763004941570085F0B007800
Shop #: WSC 20072 959 72018
VCID: 3973D854092B

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 P HW: 1K0 959 792 L
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1132 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000112279019
Coding: 0000692
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3C7DC1400619

1 Fault Found:
00933 - Electric Window Motor; Passenger Side (V148) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100101
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 35
Mileage: 33337 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.12.04
Time: 00:11:43


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 5N0-907-801.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 J HW: 3C0 907 801 J
Component: J540 EPB3 VW-09393 0009 
Revision: 008 Serial number: 00000000215173
Coding: 0000057
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 29530814F98B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 035 195 B HW: 3C0 035 195 B
Component: Radio PM6 012 0018 
Revision: 00012000 Serial number: VWZ5Z7G1115577
Coding: 0040400
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 1F4716CCB7CF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 P HW: 1K0 959 795 G
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1119 
Revision: 11006001 Serial number: 00000002511577
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3D7BCC441D03

3 Faults Found:
00934 - Electric Window Motor; Rear Left (V26) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100101
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 35
Mileage: 33337 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.12.04
Time: 00:12:22

01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
014 - Defective
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101110
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 35
Mileage: 10693 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.02.28
Time: 08:33:57


002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100010
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 35
Mileage: 33337 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.12.04
Time: 00:13:24


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer (J345) Labels: 1K0-907-383-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 383 E HW: 1K0 907 383 E
Component: Anhaenger H08 0080 
Revision: 3A002002 Serial number: 00000119512403
Coding: 0300000100000000
Shop #: WSC 20059 959 88136
VCID: 2F67E60CC76F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 P HW: 1K0 959 794 G
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1119 
Revision: 11006001 Serial number: 00000002519889
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3E79CB481005

2 Faults Found:
00935 - Electric Window Motor; Rear Right (V27) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100101
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 35
Mileage: 33337 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.12.04
Time: 00:12:44

01814 - Supply Voltage for Door Controller; Rear Right (J389) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100010
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 35
Mileage: 33337 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.12.04
Time: 00:13:45


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3C0-919-283.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 919 283 C HW: 3C0 919 283 C
Component: Parkhilfe 8-Kan 004 0013 
Revision: 00004000 Serial number: 90640728802017
Coding: 0011024
Shop #: WSC 20059 959 68378
VCID: 29530814F98B

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

Best Regards,
Dave


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

Do this and try to roll them up and down with remote,if they start rolling up/down then switch inside car should be working as well:


[Select]
[46 - Cent. Conv.]
[Long Coding - 07]
[Long Coding Helper]
Click on each of the Byte numbers till you find selectable options below:

Uncheck the box for "Comfort function power windows/sunroof via remote control inactive"
Check the box for "Comfort opening power windows via remote control active"
Check the box for "Comfort closing power windows via remote control active"
Check the box for "Closing sunroof via remote control active"

Close the Long Coding Helper by clicking the Windows X box on the top right of the screen or clicking the Exit button on the top left of the screen) will send your new Coding value back to the Coding screen.
[Do It!]

Note: For some reason, VW does not allow the sunroof to be opened using the remote, only closed, despite the presence of a checkbox indication that feature.


Also there is new version of VCDS 10.6.2


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

First of all, on modern cars do NOT disconnect the battery unless you can avoid it. Every car should easily survive 3 weeks, if it's more than a month you may want to consider activating transport mode.

As "jetta ,97" already wrote, try rolling up and down the rear windows manually and keep holding the button for about 2 seconds even if the windows are already fully up. Same on the way down. After that check for fault codes again and at least the codes with "No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation" should be gone then.

Try clearing codes at this point and give us a status update, if there are remaining codes a fresh scan would help as well.


----------



## Juddda (Dec 4, 2010)

Many thanks for the replies and support.

@jetta ,97
Many thanks for the heads-up, I have updated VCDS to the latest version.
I have checked those settings, they are the same as you suggested.


@Theresias
I have cleared the errors via VCDS and the errors for the rear windows returned. The rear windows are currently in the down position and will not operate via the remote or the Front / Rear Window switches.

Below is a fresh scan:

Sunday,05,December,2010,04:00:59:46253
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.2 (x64)
Data version: 20101123



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 53 56 62 69 72 76


VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ8E103671 Mileage: 33330km/20710miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: Malfunction 0010
69-Trailer -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: Malfunction 0010
76-Park Assist -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 03G 906 018 AS HW: 03G 906 018 AS
Component: R4 2.0l PPD1.2 G 9581 
Revision: --H42--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0000078
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 76E9136878BB

No fault code found.
Readiness: N/A

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 044 L HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 081 1402 
Revision: 04608010 Serial number: 00000709200433
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 44551 111 44551
VCID: 1E392BC8B0CB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 D HW: 3C0 614 109 D
Component: J104 C4 440 V2 0003 
Revision: --020--- Serial number: 00000776367427
Coding: 0003357
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 1F4716CCB7C1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3C0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 044 CB HW: 3C0 907 044 CB
Component: ClimatronicPQ46 122 0707 
Revision: 00122021 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 63CF5A3CDB29

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AJ HW: 3C0 937 049 AJ
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 01000007681485
Coding: E0888F0700041A00470A00000F000000000859435C000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 05124 000 00000
VCID: 71E3207411D5

Part No: 3C2 955 119 B
Component: Wischer 190907 022 0601 
Coding: 00046997
Shop #: WSC 05124 

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AF
Component: RLS 181007 046 0204 
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 05124 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 N HW: 3C0 909 605 N
Component: 1J AIRBAG VW8R 032 2522 
Revision: 13032000 Serial number: 003B2PMWQDZ/ 
Coding: 0012618
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3163E074D155

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 AC HW: 3C0 953 549 AC
Component: J0527 0020 
Revision: 00026000 Serial number: 3C9953507AR 
Coding: 0001112
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 6DDB3C040DED

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 920 871 E HW: 3C0 920 871 E
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 1216 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0007105
Shop #: WSC 20059 959 88136
VCID: 26490328E89B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 E HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H10 0080 
Revision: H10 Serial number: 1200P07A220B5B
Coding: FD807F4E0002022003
Shop #: WSC 20059 959 88136
VCID: 234F1A3C9BA9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 R HW: 3C0 959 433 R
Component: IMMO 042 0383 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 3973D8540925

Part No: 3C0 905 861 G
Component: ELV 027 0380
3C0905861G ELV 027 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 P HW: 1K0 959 793 L
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1132 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000053479019
Coding: 0000693
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3B7FC25C0319

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K2 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.135 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 3669D368383B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 R HW: 3C0 959 433 R
Component: KSG PQ46 ELV 042 0472 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 1891020051030E763004941570085F0B007800
Shop #: WSC 20072 959 72018
VCID: 3973D8540925

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 P HW: 1K0 959 792 L
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1132 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000112279019
Coding: 0000692
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3C7DC1400617

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 5N0-907-801.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 J HW: 3C0 907 801 J
Component: J540 EPB3 VW-09393 0009 
Revision: 008 Serial number: 00000000215173
Coding: 0000057
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 29530814F985

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 035 195 B HW: 3C0 035 195 B
Component: Radio PM6 012 0018 
Revision: 00012000 Serial number: VWZ5Z7G1115577
Coding: 0040400
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 1F4716CCB7C1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 P HW: 1K0 959 795 G
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1119 
Revision: 11006001 Serial number: 00000002511577
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3D7BCC441D0D

3 Faults Found:
00934 - Electric Window Motor; Rear Left (V26) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100101
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 35
Mileage: 33339 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.12.04
Time: 11:23:36

01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
014 - Defective
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101110
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 35
Mileage: 10693 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.02.28
Time: 08:33:57

01813 - Supply Voltage for Door Controller; Rear Left (J388) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100010
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 35
Mileage: 33339 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.12.04
Time: 11:24:37


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer (J345) Labels: 1K0-907-383-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 383 E HW: 1K0 907 383 E
Component: Anhaenger H08 0080 
Revision: 3A002002 Serial number: 00000119512403
Coding: 0300000100000000
Shop #: WSC 20059 959 88136
VCID: 2F67E60CC761

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 P HW: 1K0 959 794 G
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1119 
Revision: 11006001 Serial number: 00000002519889
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3E79CB48100B

2 Faults Found:
00935 - Electric Window Motor; Rear Right (V27) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100101
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 35
Mileage: 33339 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.12.04
Time: 11:24:03

01814 - Supply Voltage for Door Controller; Rear Right (J389) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100010
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 35
Mileage: 33339 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.12.04
Time: 11:25:04


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3C0-919-283.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 919 283 C HW: 3C0 919 283 C
Component: Parkhilfe 8-Kan 004 0013 
Revision: 00004000 Serial number: 90640728802017
Coding: 0011024
Shop #: WSC 20059 959 68378
VCID: 29530814F985

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

Best Regards,
Dave


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Have you checked the fuse's yet? Not visually but using a multimeter? If you don't have one you might just replace those for the door control modules/window regulators.

Those door control modules are really fuzzy about low voltage, I'll look into this more deeply in the meanwhile.

P.S.: What voltage do you get for each of the rear door control modules in MVB 003.1?


----------



## Juddda (Dec 4, 2010)

Many thanks for the support Theresias,

I checked the MVB for both door controllers and the voltages were 0 volts.

I checked each of the fuses in Panel D and found a 10 amp fuse in position 23 blown. I have replaced this fuse with a 10 amp, however according to the manual this should be a 30 am fuse. Should I change it to 30 amps or leave it as it was ?

I checked the voltages in the MVB for both controllers and it is now 12.06 volts. The windows are now working correctly, many thanks.

I cleared the fault codes and re-scanned using VCDS and now have an error with the Rear Window heater, and I can confirm that it is now not working.

Scan results as below:

Sunday,05,December,2010,09:46:29:46253
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.2 (x64)
Data version: 20101123



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 53 56 62 69 72 76


VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ8E103671 Mileage: 33330km/20710miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: Malfunction 0010
69-Trailer -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
76-Park Assist -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 03G 906 018 AS HW: 03G 906 018 AS
Component: R4 2.0l PPD1.2 G 9581 
Revision: --H42--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0000078
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 76E9136878BB

No fault code found.
Readiness: N/A

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 044 L HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 081 1402 
Revision: 04608010 Serial number: 00000709200433
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 44551 111 44551
VCID: 1E392BC8B0CB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 D HW: 3C0 614 109 D
Component: J104 C4 440 V2 0003 
Revision: --020--- Serial number: 00000776367427
Coding: 0003357
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 1F4716CCB7C1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3C0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 044 CB HW: 3C0 907 044 CB
Component: ClimatronicPQ46 122 0707 
Revision: 00122021 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 63CF5A3CDB29

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AJ HW: 3C0 937 049 AJ
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 01000007681485
Coding: E0888F0700041A00470A00000F000000000859435C000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 05124 000 00000
VCID: 71E3207411D5

Part No: 3C2 955 119 B
Component: Wischer 190907 022 0601 
Coding: 00046997
Shop #: WSC 05124 

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AF
Component: RLS 181007 046 0204 
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 05124 

1 Fault Found:
00834 - Signal for Activation of Heated Rear Window 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101001
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 35
Mileage: 33339 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.12.04
Time: 17:32:00

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 12.10 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 N HW: 3C0 909 605 N
Component: 1J AIRBAG VW8R 032 2522 
Revision: 13032000 Serial number: 003B2PMWQDZ/ 
Coding: 0012618
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3163E074D155

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 AC HW: 3C0 953 549 AC
Component: J0527 0020 
Revision: 00026000 Serial number: 3C9953507AR 
Coding: 0001112
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 6DDB3C040DED

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 920 871 E HW: 3C0 920 871 E
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 1216 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0007105
Shop #: WSC 20059 959 88136
VCID: 26490328E89B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 E HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H10 0080 
Revision: H10 Serial number: 1200P07A220B5B
Coding: FD807F4E0002022003
Shop #: WSC 20059 959 88136
VCID: 234F1A3C9BA9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 R HW: 3C0 959 433 R
Component: IMMO 042 0383 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 3973D8540925

Part No: 3C0 905 861 G
Component: ELV 027 0380
3C0905861G ELV 027 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 P HW: 1K0 959 793 L
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1132 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000053479019
Coding: 0000693
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3B7FC25C0319

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K2 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.135 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 3669D368383B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 R HW: 3C0 959 433 R
Component: KSG PQ46 ELV 042 0472 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 1891020051030E763004941570085F0B007800
Shop #: WSC 20072 959 72018
VCID: 3973D8540925

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 P HW: 1K0 959 792 L
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1132 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000112279019
Coding: 0000692
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3C7DC1400617

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 5N0-907-801.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 J HW: 3C0 907 801 J
Component: J540 EPB3 VW-09393 0009 
Revision: 008 Serial number: 00000000215173
Coding: 0000057
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 29530814F985

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 035 195 B HW: 3C0 035 195 B
Component: Radio PM6 012 0018 
Revision: 00012000 Serial number: VWZ5Z7G1115577
Coding: 0040400
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 1F4716CCB7C1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 P HW: 1K0 959 795 G
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1119 
Revision: 11006001 Serial number: 00000002511577
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3D7BCC441D0D

1 Fault Found:
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
014 - Defective
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101110
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 35
Mileage: 10693 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.02.28
Time: 08:33:57


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer (J345) Labels: 1K0-907-383-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 383 E HW: 1K0 907 383 E
Component: Anhaenger H08 0080 
Revision: 3A002002 Serial number: 00000119512403
Coding: 0300000100000000
Shop #: WSC 20059 959 88136
VCID: 2F67E60CC761

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 P HW: 1K0 959 794 G
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1119 
Revision: 11006001 Serial number: 00000002519889
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
 VCID: 3E79CB48100B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3C0-919-283.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 919 283 C HW: 3C0 919 283 C
Component: Parkhilfe 8-Kan 004 0013 
Revision: 00004000 Serial number: 90640728802017
Coding: 0011024
Shop #: WSC 20059 959 68378
VCID: 29530814F985

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

Best Regards,
Dave


----------



## Juddda (Dec 4, 2010)

Does anyone know where the fuse for the Rear heated window is ?

I have manually checked each fuse in C and D panels, and the fuse panel in the engine bay, the rear heated fuse is not listed in the manual.

I cannot locate terminal 31 which in the MVB in section 09 in VCDS is 0.10 volts.

Best Regards,
Dave


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Terminal 31 is Ground, which is supposed to be around 0 V - so no worries there.

Reg. the fuse, don't have the repair manuals handy at the moment - sorry.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Glad the windows are fixed! Z1 - Heated Rear Window looks like SC 32 (30A) as per the US wiring diagram for Standard Equipment. See if that applies to your car.


----------



## Juddda (Dec 4, 2010)

@Theresias
Many thanks, that is good news then.

@ Dana
Many thanks, I will look for that one after work tomorrow night.

I really appreciate the support of this forum, without it, we would have been stuck with the rear windows down, and in Sydney at the moment, we have had the wettest December on record, so the 55km trip to VW would not have been pleasant.

I pulled the control panel for the dual zone air out just before lunch today and inspected this without any noticeable fault, however when I plugged it back in and cleared the fault and re-scanned with VCDS I got a different fault (rear heated window electrical fault, I did not note the error), but the button lights up now. This I can live without at the moment.

I will keep you updated as to what we find.

Best Regards,
Dave


----------



## Juddda (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi all, just an update on the Passat.

On monday my wife was driving the car and the engine warning light came on, and then windows stopped working again later in the day.

We dropped it off to the VW Dealership on Tuesday morning and it spent two days there, just picked it up tonight.

They replaced the exhaust pressure sensor and the rear window (I assume the rear left hand side) control unit / motor.

I did not have time to do an auto scan before we took it to VW so I am unsure the fault code it had with the exhaust.

All was covered under warranty (which expires next Feb).

I did an auto scan this evening and the fault still remains with the Rear Window heater, we will check this over the next few days to see if it working or not. If not working we will take it back to VW.

I think we will go for the extended warranty after reading about some of the costs of parts and repairs with VW's.

Thanks for your support fellas.

Cheers,
Dave


----------

